# Severe bleeding after hysteroscopy/sniffing!



## Bev H

Good Morning Peter
Just wondered if I could get your thoughts on this -
I had a hysteroscopy on Wed. 2nd July and was bleeding alot afterwards (with clots)- they had to dilate my cervix -but apart from that everything went well and nothing abnormal was found. Bleeding continued until late afternoon on Friday 4th July and also on that Friday on day 21 of my cycle I started sniffing Suprecur 3 x daily. All was going well until Tuesday 8th July when at 17.30 hours I started bleeding profusely and I mean it was like a tap had been turned on!!! I rang the emergency Doctor and he wasn't concerned just said it was normal and not to worry! Well the bleeding continued and I was changing towels x 4 as they were saturated, every 1-2 hours!! Again some clots appeared. So again I rang the doctor at 21.45 hours he reiterated not to be concerned. What I want to know is where has all this blood come from, it was very red so very fresh
Sorry about all the detail - the bleeding stopped at precisely 05.50 on Wednesday 9th July- it was as if the tap had been turned off!! So I rang the clinic on Wed morning to check about all this and the nurse said it was normal and could be after effects of the Hysteroscopy and my body was adjusting!! They could have warned me some more. I expected a bleed due to sniffing but I've never had anything like this amount of blood, quite scary!! 
What do you think? Be grateful for your comments.
Thank you and best wishes, Bev H


----------



## Mel

Hi Bev,

Sorry to butt in here but it is quite normal to bleed after surgery, even if it does dissapear for a couple of days, i suspect if you wasnt having real bad pains and have a fever etc then the doctor wouldnt of been too concerned, but you did the right thing in telling your doc and your clinic. They should always tell patients that you will expect some bleeding and when bleeding it always seem more than it really is, it seems like we are gushing when in fact you only lose a small amount.

Please try not to worry now and good luck with your sniffing.

Mel

x x 

P.S If it does happen again and you dont feel right, do ring your clinic or GP again, its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## peter

Bev H said:


> Good Morning Peter
> Just wondered if I could get your thoughts on this -
> I had a hysteroscopy on Wed. 2nd July and was bleeding alot afterwards (with clots)- they had to dilate my cervix -but apart from that everything went well and nothing abnormal was found.
> 
> That's good
> 
> Bleeding continued until late afternoon on Friday 4th July and also on that Friday on day 21 of my cycle I started sniffing Suprecur 3 x daily. All was going well until Tuesday 8th July when at 17.30 hours I started bleeding profusely and I mean it was like a tap had been turned on!!! I rang the emergency Doctor and he wasn't concerned just said it was normal and not to worry!
> 
> I would have thought that it needed checking out at least but there you go!
> 
> Well the bleeding continued and I was changing towels x 4 as they were saturated, every 1-2 hours!! Again some clots appeared. So again I rang the doctor at 21.45 hours he reiterated not to be concerned.
> 
> It must be OK if they are happy although it does not sound much fun!
> 
> What I want to know is where has all this blood come from, it was very red so very fresh
> 
> I guess that it was from the surgery you had.
> 
> Sorry about all the detail - the bleeding stopped at precisely 05.50 on Wednesday 9th July- it was as if the tap had been turned off!!
> 
> Phew! That's good!
> 
> So I rang the clinic on Wed morning to check about all this and the nurse said it was normal and could be after effects of the Hysteroscopy and my body was adjusting!!
> 
> My guess was right then!
> 
> They could have warned me some more.
> 
> I agree. Most hospitals now provide information sheets for patients undergoing ops with all of the likely side effects listed.
> 
> I expected a bleed due to sniffing but I've never had anything like this amount of blood, quite scary!!
> 
> I agree. I am glad that you are better now.
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> See above.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Be grateful for your comments.
> Thank you and best wishes, Bev H


----------



## Bev H

Dear Mel/Peter
Thanks for your prompt replies!! I guess I'm just worrying a bit knowing this is our last attempt and I don't want ANYTHING to jeopardise things!!
Thank you again, I am having a scan next Tuesday as AF has arrived today. I will ask them more about the bleeding next week!!
Thanks again, love Bev H xxx


----------

